

The Bed of Procrustes – Aphorisms from Nassim Taleb - brkumar
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2013/09/the-bed-of-procrustes

======
ErikAugust
Taleb is full of great ones. Here's one I read on the plane a couple of hours
ago:

"Heroes are heroes because they are heroic in behavior, not because they won
or lost." \- Nassim Taleb, Fooled by Randomness

Second time through that one!

------
mathattack
Great quotes. Much as I hate to buy books of tweets I did get this one.

